# scanner !



## blackmatter (Jun 16, 2007)

so im havin a hell of a time finding the radio frequency for the willow springs bnsf intermodal ups yard in chicago. ive checked numerous rail fan websites and rail scanner websites cant find a damn one thatll tell me, however, maybe im flawed in the way im looking. do most yards just run on the same frequency but different channels?


----------



## iamcrkt (Jun 17, 2007)

ok you're going about it the wrong way... there are I believe (I may be a few digits in correct on this) 97 AAR radio channels that railroads use. each channel relates to a certain frequency. each frequency increases by .15 each channel... so for instance... let's say you have channel 1 programmed as 160.015--- then your channel 2 should be 160.030 ... get my drift? you need to program them all in and then fiddle with your squelch and find the frequency that willow springs is using... I used to know it but I forgot. it's somewhere in the upper 160.xxx range ... 160.980 maybe??? anywho... just scan through by fiddling with your squelch and eventually you will find it. dispatch will most likely use a different frequency but it really depends.


----------



## blackmatter (Jun 17, 2007)

ok, thanks a bunch  i have em from on track online i just wasnt sure how to go about finding it


----------

